# طلب اتمنى ان اجده عند المهندسين الاكارم



## strangebird (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم

رمضان كريم للكل ..و اعاده الله على الجميع بالخير و البركة
اخواني الكرام الاعزاء معشر المهندسين...انا شخص غير مهندس و لكن عملي الحالي هو دراسة الاستثمار بالعقارات و عمل دراسات جدوى مالية عن المباني السكنية و التجارية و لقد واجهت مشكلة في عملية تعريب المصطلحات الخاصة بمقياس المساحات والقياسات الخاصة بالمباني و لم اجد في طول الانترنت و عرضه اي قامووس يعالج المصطلحات الاستثمارية العقارية الخاصة بالقياسات المعيارية بالمباني فهل اجد ضالتي عندكم ؟ ولو طرحت بعضا من هذه المصطلحات الانجليزية هنا , هل اجد تعريبها الصحيح عندكم ؟

وآسف على الاطالة وشكرا لكم سلفا ...


----------



## م.علي المدني (16 يوليو 2013)

تاج راسي جيب مصطلحاتك الي تريد تعرف معناهة وانشالله مراح نقصر لا اني ولا مهندسين الملتقى .. تحياتي الك


----------



## زلزال السماء (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 2


----------

